# First blast trt for life



## Lowtttt (Jan 23, 2019)

Hey guys so the times come. Got liver enzymes Cholesterol full blood count next week and if all is fine I’m doing my first blast 300mg test and superdrol 10mg for first 7 days see how o get on them 20mg 


2a,17a di methyl etiocholan 3-one, 17b-ol SD 10mg
13-ethyl-3-methoxy-gona-2,5(10)-diene-17-one / Max LMG 30mg

i also donate blood

i know I don’t need PCT but what you guys think I should add on?i know milk thistle If anything or g2g? Thanks


----------



## Lowtttt (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## 132814 (Dec 1, 2021)

Lowtttt said:


> Hey guys so the times come. Got liver enzymes Cholesterol full blood count next week and if all is fine I’m doing my first blast 300mg test and superdrol 10mg for first 7 days see how o get on them 20mg
> 
> 
> 2a,17a di methyl etiocholan 3-one, 17b-ol SD 10mg
> ...


If it’s your first blast why in the blue hell are you using superdrol ya spanner.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Lowtttt said:


> Hey guys so the times come. Got liver enzymes Cholesterol full blood count next week and if all is fine I’m doing my first blast 300mg test and superdrol 10mg for first 7 days see how o get on them 20mg
> 
> 
> 2a,17a di methyl etiocholan 3-one, 17b-ol SD 10mg
> ...


milk thistle cant hurt given you are taking an oral.


----------



## Dr_Strong (Dec 4, 2021)

I've started taking milk thistle every day, year round, really good for the liver and it's cheap as chips. i get 30 tabs from Savers for a quid.


----------



## Lowtttt (Jan 23, 2019)

Sustanation79 said:


> If it’s your first blast why in the blue hell are you using superdrol ya spanner.


Tbh I am starting to think that 
I think I might be able get anavar so thinking about doing that instead 40mg for 6-8 weeks


----------



## 132814 (Dec 1, 2021)

Milk thistle doesn’t do diddly squat.

Tudca or NAC are your best bets.


----------



## Lowtttt (Jan 23, 2019)

S so


Sustanation79 said:


> Milk thistle doesn’t do diddly squat.
> 
> Tudca or NAC are your best bets.
> [/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Lowtttt (Jan 23, 2019)

Sustanation79 said:


> Milk thistle doesn’t do diddly squat.
> 
> Tudca or NAC are your best bets.


That didn’t reply right… any stores sell tudca or is it a script med? What does you recommend.

anavR would be fine for first blast? .40mg for first week or 2 then 60mg for 6 weeks
I got this from gym under counter you think legit or can’t tell? Thanks


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Sustanation79 said:


> Milk thistle doesn’t do diddly squat.
> 
> Tudca or NAC are your best bets.


Not a fan mate?


----------



## 132814 (Dec 1, 2021)

Lowtttt said:


> That didn’t reply right… any stores sell tudca or is it a script med? What does you recommend.
> 
> anavR would be fine for first blast? .40mg for first week or 2 then 60mg for 6 weeks
> I got this from gym under counter you think legit or can’t tell? Thanks
> ...


Strom sports supportmax contains both NAC and Tudca along with other on cycle supps that will help you. (2 caps in the morning and 2 in the evening)









SupportMAX OCS - 30 servings


Product note - product may smell of sulfur / eggs - this is normal. Full spectrum on cycle support product designed with real gym goers in mind in connection with Dave 'the freak' Crosland. Produced in a registered ISO9001 compliant and audited facility. 1 months supply 120 caps - 4 caps a...




www.stromsports.com





with regards to Anavar 50mg a day for 6 weeks is more than enough (Keep it simple)

In regards to if it’s legit there’s honestly no way of knowing buddy I’ve never heard of Opus but that doesnt mean it’s doesn’t contain what it states.


----------



## Lowtttt (Jan 23, 2019)

Sustanation79 said:


> Strom sports supportmax contains both NAC and Tudca along with other on cycle supps that will help you. (2 caps in the morning and 2 in the evening)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks a lot…ok What about h drol? As I don’t wanna be spending £120 for 3 bottles of anavR if I’m not 100% sure… it’s real


----------



## 132814 (Dec 1, 2021)

Lowtttt said:


> thanks a lot…ok What about h drol? As I don’t wanna be spending £120 for 3 bottles of anavR if I’m not 100% sure… it’s real


**** off all the stupid Prohormones and fancy shit and keep it simple, with regards to Anavar so long as you stick with a good company like Pharmaqo,Balkan,Pharmacom, Hilma Biocare you will be absolutely fine, put your focus into training progressively harder and eating correctly for your goals and let the gear do it’s job.


----------

